# No Carpets???



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Just picked up our new Nuevo ES which we are very chuffed with. My first of probably many questions about our MH is the "bound edge removable carpets".....we assumed they were standard? 
Although we like the vinyl floor,carpets are the preferred option. Can anyone please advise on cost.

Thank you


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

hiddenseven said:


> Hi Just picked up our new Nuevo ES which we are very chuffed with. My first of probably many questions about our MH is the "bound edge removable carpets".....we assumed they were standard?
> Although we like the vinyl floor,carpets are the preferred option. Can anyone please advise on cost.
> 
> Thank you


Congratulations on your new MH...i bet you are chuffed.

We removed our carpets as soon as we got home with ours.....they are a real pain to try and keep clean. Its much easier to carry a brush to sweep the vinyl than a vacuum cleaner to do the carpets.

Its just a matter of personal choice

Doug


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Our German import came with no carpets - I did know and had factored that into the price. we went to Kustom Carpets in Barnsley really really good service see below link.

If they have your pattern which ther probably will it should be around £180 I think.

Kustom Sport

They often advertise in shows etc


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*carpets*

Carpets not very healthy at all . maybe a tread mat at the entrance/exit.
wear flip flops?


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

We are just about to change to a Nuavo ES. Glad you are enjoying yours.

The brochure clearly states that carpets are standard. Ours are certainly fitted (with plastic protective covering). The first thing we shall do is take them out as they are not doggy compatible.

Something to take up with your dealer :!:


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Agree with waggy, carpets should be with new AS, its an 'up-market' product after all. It would be like getting a Jag without carpets - unthinkable!!!

We keep ours in the Pollensa almost all the time, it seems more like a 'home' and they hoover up well (quality carpets which is what you'd expect from AS). We meet other Polly owners who never have them in: its a matter of personal choice. But for you to make the choice you need the carpets - ask dealer for them and if any problem contact AS, they are usually very good at customer service - they are also on this site now so perhaps they will pick this up anyway.

Great link from Sagedog - well done - hope you don't need it hiddenseven - but lots of us with 'older' mhs will be interested.

Good luck.


----------



## Compact (Aug 22, 2008)

*Carpets*

Somebody`s forgotten to put the carpets in, they are definitely listed in the brochure - I shall make sure we get ours!!!!


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

Sagedog........Excellent link

I picked up MH on me own and Mum was not pleased about the carpet.
I will put it first on the list to ask the dealer.

She agrees with you Jagman, feels more like "home".


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

Sagedog........Excellent link

I picked up MH on me own and Mum was not pleased about the carpet.
I will put it first on the list to ask the dealer.

She agrees with you Jagman, feels more like "home".


----------



## Auto-SleeperAAA (Aug 19, 2008)

*Carpets*

Hi,

Just to let you know...Carpets are standard in your Nuevo,
as they are in all Auto-Sleeper motorhomes.

I advise you to contact your Dealer, who should have them
as all vehicles leave Auto-Sleepers with carpets fitted as standard.

Regards,

Simon


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Nothing to do with carpets but it's good to see another manufacturer demonstrating proper customer care on here - welcome AutoSleeper!


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

We like a bit of carpet under our feet, so just for the winter have bought some carpet protector, just to take the brunt of the dirt and wet, ok it is not ideal and does not feel as soft underfoot, but for the winter it is fine. If you buy the best it is not cheap £34 a roll but you get 50 metres, and the bonus is if you are decorating and don't want to take up yout carpet while you gloss skirting boards, this is just the job, a double whammy!!


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: No Carpets.......Thank you*

Simon,

Thank you for your reply. I will take it up with the dealer.

Mikemoss,

Beautifully put....excellent customer service.

MHF subscription priceless!!! Where else would we get the answers to our problems.


----------

